# Norfolkline



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Just to let everyone know, I emailed Norolkine about the difficulties when arriving at the Dunkerque port and being held up in the lorry queue.

Their reply: "roadworks are due for completion soon, revised signage is in place and will be joined by overhead gantry signs once the roads are completed. The ultimate plan is that there will be a marshaling area for freight vehicles which will prevent queues on the approach roads allowing passenger vehicles un-restricted access to the dedicated check-in"

Hope this information will help those planning their trips, they also mentioned that the roadworks are scheduled for completion at the end of the month.

We also obtained a booking online for April1st returning 9th July for £48 (a long stay mega deal)  If you have a dog book online first and then phone to add dog. We tried phoning the number they give online for booking with a dog but the price was much higher and when told of the online price advised us to book online and then phone back to add the dog. Which is what we did.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks zulurita. Norfolkline responded promptly to my e-mail too. They are going to investigate why there was such a hold-up on the 30th August. Meanwhile, until the improvements they mention are in place, they recommend
that tourist traffic uses the left hand lane of the lorry queue and that will bring you to the tourist check-in booth. Don't wait in the lorry queue in short.

I mentioned that a lot of motorhomers use the area outside Reception or in the lorry park for an overnight stay if they arrive late or depart early and I assumed that it is in Norfolkline's interests that sailings at anti-social hours are well-used. I asked if they had any plans during their re-organisation, to make a dedicated area for this -perhaps with a service point. Now that it looks ( in a another thread) as if Calais are making themselves motorhome unfriendly, this might be a good selling point for Dunkirk and Norfolklines.

G.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Grizzly,
Yes I agree it would be great if there was an area set aside for us motorhomers/caravanners that want somewhere to park or overnight before catching an early ferry.
The last time we went via Norfolkline we followed the lorries when we came off the ferry at Dunkerque and spent the night parked with them. It would be better however if there was another area away from refridgerated lorries.
By the time we go in April the roads and parking area should be finished. Our trip this week-end is via the tunnel.
I did point out to Norfolkline that there were over 7,000 motorhomers registered on this web site and as there had been postings about the queues etc thought it was worth them knowing.............potentially a lot of customers for them


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Rita - great information , thank you ... had a quote of £68 leaving just before Xmas which we thought good and returning March .. can't book it yet but good to know and know to add the yorkies LATER now!!! Ana xx


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi,

I got a quote yesterday from Norfolk Lines and Plymouth to Santander using the same dates, end Oct out and begin April back. 
Norfolk Lines - £78
Santander - £588 (with Owners club discount)

With that sort of difference I shall have to consider driving the extra 1,200 miles each way ?? 
I still think I will do it the lazy way as the diesel will cost about £400 and time taken will be several days each way. But it starts to look tempting.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Hello BillD,
Like you we like to travel from our local port of Plymouth, this we did twice this year. We thought by the time we paid diesel up to Dover and then across to west side of France there wouldn't be much in the cost. We also HATE :roll: driving up to Dover.
On the otherhand as we are going to Eastern Europe next April we thought £48 was just TOO GOOD so we have to grit our teeth and do the awful journey to Dover, I especially hate it on the return journey. Its so lovely getting off at Plymouth and in an hour or less we are home.  

I like the idea of the Santander ferry and the kennels are ok for the dog, but its a heap of money..........but as you say by the time you take the diesel into account and the time. Still we like travelling through France and we like to take our time.  
Have a great trip


----------



## 89177 (May 16, 2005)

*eastern europe*

Zulurita

If you're going east why don't you try Transeuropa (Ramsgate to Ostend)
If you're travelling down the M2 it'll take the same time to get to as Dover and the port is much friendlier and although the crossing is longer (4.5 hours) you'll land in Belgium

Book & pay by the end of October and the price for a motorhome up to 6m is £64 return


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Thanks ramsgateostend,
Do they operate the Pets Passport scheme?
We have already booked for Norfolkline as we got a price for£48 thats going 5pm and returning 10.30 am. Can't complain about that  

But we do want to go to the Dusseldorf show in aug/sept next year so will look at Ramsgate to Ostend for that if they take pets.


----------



## 89177 (May 16, 2005)

zulurita
sorry, no animals of any kind permitted through Ramsgate


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

Booked today for next July £38.00 return (half what I paid last year one way)

Ralph


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

That's better than ours  but then I guess thats going at night, I think we paid an extra £5 each way for going at our times. Still it's very good


----------

